# The Queen is back..long live the Queen!



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

In case some of you guys have missed it, the Queen of Styrene has returned.
Lisa is one of the nicer people I miss from the old days at Playing Mantis!
I thought the place could use a woman's touch, so I dropped her an e-mail the other night, and asked her to stop by from time to time.
Everybody say hi to Lisa!

HI LISA!:wave: 

Dave


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Lisa who? LOL!

Hi Lisa! How are you? Hope everything is well.

James (still behaving reasonably well)


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Welcome back, Lisa!

Me (not behaving AT ALL... )


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hi Lisa! Glad to hear you came home for a visit. 

Care for some brownies?:tongue: 

Geez, I missed not having you around here!

MMM


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Lisa's back?!?!

Cool!! We've missed her SOOO much around here...!!

Welcome back, O Queen!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

*WOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*

*The Queen doth returneth. Bout time!*


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Queen?

What Queen?  

I didn't vote for a Queen!

Who is this "Queen"?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Lisa! :wave: 

Long live the Queen!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Pardon the hamster! Love ya Lisa!

- GJS


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

For those newer members who don't know, Lisa was the original Den Mother around here, for a couple years while she worked for Playing Mantis in customer service.
Actually Lisa and I were the original first two members of the PL BB. She started this thing and talked me into hanging around to answer model kit questions!
She was also responsible for the first BB model contest, the first Wonderfest "Goodie Bags" and the Yama's Hog kit among other things.

Dave


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

Hello Lisa,

So nice to have you back, it's been way, way too long. And Dave thank you for asking Lisa to come back. Group hug? 

Tim


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Sounds like a party brewin'.



:hat: Fez anyone?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Hey Lisa! Welcome back! :wave:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Glad yer back for a visit Queenie.:thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Lisa ! You sound like a friend I haven't met yet, but then I'm new here.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

YES!!! The exile is over and the Queen is back! Long live the Queen!:thumbsup: :hat: 

Welcome back Lisa.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

There is that other thread, "What PL means to me".
I'll tell you what...

You can't bottle and sell the great conversations and fun times that we had here back in the day and Lisa was in charge of this crazy place at the time.

On top of having a great message board, we also had great figure kits.

It was fun while it lasted.
Thanks (and welcome back) Lisa.

RIP PL.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Hi Lisa

Sorry the place has gone ghetto since you were last here. It's good to see you'll be stopping by. We could sure use the smiles.....You won't recognise the place.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh thank heaven!

_*HI LISA!!! 

*_^(that's royal purple for the queen)
_*
*_


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

*WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!*


Welcome back, Lisa!!!!

Larry


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

fantastic! welcome back lisa!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

YEHAWW!!!! LONG LIVE THE QUEEN!!!!!



 Welcome back Lisa !! it's been a long time!!!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Excellent!

Best news I've had in weeks!!!
Its great to have Lisa back! I was gettin' tired of bein' the only good lookin' person over here!

ROFLMAO! :jest: 

Huzz


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi.
Nice to meet you.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Great to have you back on board! This place needs a den mother!

Lee


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WE MISSED YOU LISA!!! With you and Dave and the others, It feels like home
again!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

There once was a Queen named Lisa
We loved her like a big slice of pizza
Then her throne was vacated
Oy! How we moaned and berated
Now she's back! Oh, how happy are we-sa!!

:wave:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi Lisa Welcome Back !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Um. Where is she?


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

*Awwww.....*

Nice to see all of you! C'mon! You know the drill...GROUP HUG!!!! Is McGovern still around with that dang blasted Dremel Salute or did he finally burn that puppy out? We could sure use one if those salutes of his. :freak: 

It's nice to have two spots to go now. My faithful knights in shining armor, Spock and Mark (not to be confused with Dremel Mark) have been keeping your Queen's honor strong (especially since during the dark bloody days of the PM Massacre) over at the Clubhouse so exile has been in a very nice place. However, upon my return here I find that I have only but one burning question to ask....Did Jerry ever get back from "vacation?"  

Anyway...enough of pain and sorrow....I'm so glad Dave let me know the coast was clear....and in the nick of time, too! Heaven's! Just look at this place! Dave wasn't kidding when he said y'all could use a woman's touch!!! This place is a disaster...dried up old food all over the place...dead pizza boxes everywhere...model parts and dried up glue tubes on the furniture...sheese! Boy have I missed this place! :tongue: 

Here, I made some of our special brownies for y'all...grab one and wash it down with a cold beer and tell me how the heck you've been!

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*WELCOME Back Lisa *


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Welcome back Lisa. Place ain't been the same without you. Big thanks to Dave for calling her back. Thanks Dave!
Sorry about the mess we've left. You know how guys are without a woman's supervision.
Pull up a chair and grab a cold one. We'll see if Mark McGovern will fire up the old Magna-Gougher for your welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Da Queen said:


> Heaven's! Just look at this place! Dave wasn't kidding when he said y'all could use a woman's touch!!! This place is a disaster...dried up old food all over the place...dead pizza boxes everywhere...model parts and dried up glue tubes on the furniture...sheese! Boy have I missed this place! :tongue:
> 
> 
> Hugs!
> Lisa


 
Umm, Lisa, most of that stuff was here before the exile. We kept it this way as a... a..., a shrine, ya that's it, a shrine. Here let me pull this Barcalounger over..oops, not that one, it's covering the oil spot from Yamas bike. Let's see, that one is covering the hole into the dungeon, Rat is under that couch, how about this folding chair? Just until we can find something more comfy, OK? 

Missed you bunches, welcome back.

Al


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Just Plain Al said:


> ... how about this folding chair? Just until we can find something more comfy, OK?


Hey, at least it's the _*padded*_ folding chair! Say, would that cold one happen to be a Cult Beer?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Welcome back!


Never thought I would see this day.
Sure makes me happy!


----------



## Larry Samuels (Oct 21, 1998)

Hi, Lisa!! Long time, no see!

Guys, just to show that Lisa truly was the Queen, here's a note
she sent me once:

http://members.cox.net/doradelta/lisa.jpg

Very appropriate notepaper!

Larry Samuels


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome back,Lisa! I was never here when you were on the throne, but I have heard how you were. I like hanging out here, so PARTY!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

MMMMMMM!!!

Brownies!!!

Huzz


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

*Wow!!*

Larry, you still have that note??? I'm stunned and honored. Thank you!

A shrine??? For 'lil o me? Why boyz...how sweet! :tongue: See, I always knew you weren't a bunch of glue sniffin', suds slurpin', tat sportin' yaywhos like the JL boys used to say. Y'all are simply the best! Thanks for the chair...I do believe I'll sit a spell and chat...Hey, this folding chair is a bit wobbly...wait a sec...what's this???? Gee. It looks like a fossilized glob of cheeze-whiz stuck to the bottom of the leg.....euuuwww.  Here, hand me that file will ya Dave? I think I can get it off with a little....effort....DANG! Man!It's on there but good. Hmmm...ever think of using this stuff for seam filler?? Might be easier to just shoot some more Whiz on these other legs so it'll even out. Whaddaya think???? 

Where's Hawg??? Anybody see him lately?

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

: Here, I made some of our special brownies for y'all...grab one and wash it down with a cold beer and tell me how the heck you've been!


Hey, what the heck is in these brownies !!!  :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_*stuffs old underwear and socks under couch cushion*_

Hi Lisa! Save us from ourselves, pleeeez?


----------



## Larry Samuels (Oct 21, 1998)

As long as we're waxing nostalgic:

here's Lisa being presented with her Queen of Stryene jacket (remember) with YamaHawg up there:

http://members.cox.net/doradelta/queen_of_stryene.jpg

and a bleary-eyed Lisa (sorry, Lisa!) with her crown - It's hard work being the Queen!

http://members.cox.net/doradelta/queen_lisa.jpg

Larry Samuels


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah...72 hours or so at WF with little to no sleep will do that to ya! Man! I look like death warmed over...but wait a minute...at WF wouldn't that be a GOOD thing??? I mean with all those Dracula and Goulish Wannabe's wandering the place??? I mean, didn't Lily Munster always strive for that look of palor and bloodshot eyes??? Work with me here, boys...

Dabbler wants to know what's in the brownies...  Should we tell him??

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

More PICS! More PICS! More PICS!

- GJS


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hi Lisa!! Great to see ya back on the board!! Maybe some of the others who haven't been seen much lately will follow suit. Hope you'll make yourself a frequent flyer!!

Wayne


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'd make him eat one first and guess the ingredients!!

ha!!

Huzz


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> Yeah...72 hours or so at WF with little to no sleep will do that to ya! Man! I look like death warmed over...but wait a minute...at WF wouldn't that be a GOOD thing??? Work with me here, boys...


<climbs on soap box>
And I will be the first to proclaim that Da Queen looks good in any style of fashion, intended or not, lest ye non-believers be cast out into exile & never forth to put plastic to plastic, or resin to resin, or plastic to resin, or... uhh... vinal to vinal, or... ahhh... er... vinal to plastic *again!*
(Psst... How's that, Mum?)



Da Queen said:


> Dabbler wants to know what's in the brownies... Should we tell him??


Yea, riiiiight. I ain't telling him! You never know when the cops are lurking!:devil:

Now where's the Magna-Gouger to get that Cheese Whiz off.....?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Larry Samuels said:


> _As long as we're waxing nostalgic: here's Lisa being presented with her Queen of Stryene jacket with YamaHawg up there:_
> 
> Hey! That's me taking the picture in the green-ish shirt! Cool! A picture of my backside!
> waitaminute... :freak:


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Welcome Back Lisa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Life is GOOD once more!

Welcome Back Lisa! We sure did miss you around here!

How are things with you? Tell us what you've been up to...

MMM


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Speaking of nostalga, check out this pic I just found:
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/tuckeredSam.JPG
Man, I'm such a "Dad".
Ahh, yes. That was the year she spit up on John Eaves' wife. :freak:   

Man, was she ever that little?! Three months old & at her first WF! Now she's building her own model! *See?!?!* Gotta bring 'em up _right!_


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Welcome back Lisa! This place is gettin better by the minute! I'm glad to have PL's former personal touch back as part of the group.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, I checked out this site: http://members.cox.net/doradelta/queen_lisa.jpg 
but I'm new here, so tell me again which one is Lisa ??  :jest:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Ooooooo! Okay, he gets to stand next to Mark when he does the next Dremel Salute!


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

I do not know said Queen but know of her-from many miles and stories away..

I do however damn well welcome her back!!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh Oh, I don't like the tone this is taking in re this Dremel Salute thing !


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, good grief! I guess this falls under "The more things change, the more thay remain the same"...

Welcome back Lisa! I think the ol' fezzes should be dusted off and worn in your honor...still playing the Flut-o-phone? 

:lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

EatING THese BrOwiEs ArE BetTer ThaN SniFFinG GLuE. :drunk: :freak:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> I think the ol' fezzes should be dusted off and worn in your honor...


Someone get a beenie for Dabbler & all the newbies! :roll:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Homer Simpson Voice
OOOOOOH Brownnnnies


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

I'm not sure what happened to Mark and his Dremel salutes...

....one rumor was that he was installing a new warp core and may have accidentally hit the "Engage" buttons....

I think you can still see the burns on the floor from his last lift-off.... er, I mean presentation! 

Lisa, have we EVER missed you around here! You weren't the only one in exile!!!:jest:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Welcome back, Lisa!!! I'll trade you a Moon Pie for a piece of one of your brownies!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah, my boyz...you sure do make a girl's heart flutter! It's good to see all of you! And by gosh...Chris White!!! I was just talking about you the other day re that lovely duck print you sent me. It's doing well, BTW. And....and...holy smokes...it's Barry Yoner of...dare I say it...National Barry Yoner Day! Wow, it will be so cool to celebrate that again! Nobody throws a Barry Yoner Day party like Da Hawg..where is he anyway? One dared not celebrate such things while in exile for fear of being forced to watch old Regis & Kathy reruns as punishment if caught. C'mon now...group hug!!!!!

Ah...Anthony and I have been fine. He's all grown up now, working, getting ready to graduate and go into the Ironworkers Apprenticeship program and he has a serious girlfriend who happens to be our minister's daughter...now if that doesn't give you gray hair and an ulcer, nothing will! Lord, I pray over that child! 

I've been on some sort of wild cosmic career hiccup these past 5 months, but life seems to have finally settled down. The corporate political games were something I was never good at and one day recently, I decided enough was enough. I was just too tired to mess with it anymore and made a decision...I made a decision to go for less work stress and resigned that spiffy job some of you read about a couple of months ago. Something else came to the forefront that I had my eye on last year and so when they called, it was a definite answer to prayer...so I left and have settled into work I really enjoy and is in many ways, similar to some of my job at PM. As Martha would say..."It's a good thing." So here I am. 

Huh? What's that??? Flute-o-phone??? Did someone mention my beloved Flute-o-phone???? Ahhhh, the memories...if these clubhouse walls could only talk! 

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

The road to less stress would have been my personal choice as well, Lisa. Sometimes the money, prestige, glamour, etc... just aint worth it.

About Dave Potter ( aka: Yamahog - for the uninformed ) he still pops his head in here now and then but his visits are infrequent. Dunno for sure but, I guess he's still doing his thing at Duke University.

- GJS


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Flute-o-phone???? Ahhhh, the memories...if these clubhouse walls could only talk! Walls? Talk? I thought what happens at the BB,stays at the BB!I'll give ya 10 bucks to keep your dry wall shut.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Hey, hey, hey! Can't a Rat get any sleep?

Huh?

Wha?

Who?

Rat doin' the Snoopy Dance!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I shot Yama an email through the board here to let him know you were back.

Hope he gets it.


BTW in case you hadn't noticed. We still have 1 thread here that still contains a post from you from before the dark times.
I bumped it back up yesterday. The one with the signed guillotine numbers.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!! Who loves ya, Baby?! 



Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Agar (Oct 5, 2000)

We are unworthy. All hail the queen!! It's good to hear from you Lisa.

Agar


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Agar! You elephant ear tossin' dog! Come here and give me a hug!!!!!!!! It's so good to see you?! How's the Carny biz???? Are you doing St. Joe County this year???

And...for those of you who might not remember this bit of PLBB trivia, Agar was the first American PL customer to hold the Jupiter 2 kit in his hands. I believe we were in a Wal-Mart parking lot, weren't we, Hon??? I snuck it out of the warehouse so he could see it. 

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Can I have brownies for breakfast please?

Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

well i'll be !!! go away fer a few days ..... welcome home Lisa . really good ta have ya back . my name got shortened a while back ( uh , we won't get into that ) but i'm still the same ol' beckwith .
brownies fer breakfast ??? sounds good to me . i'm already wearin' my eye decals . 
now , where the devil is my fez ?? 
hb


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Fresh brownies right out of the oven! Who's on coffee detail these days? Good Morning, Everyone!

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Good morning!!! :wave: 
Anyone heard from RHINO lately?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi Lisa,
Great to see back in da house. A brownie and a half beer for me thanks. I'm glad things are working out for you.
Hey Dave, Thanks for contacting our Queen!!!!
RK


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

> and a bleary-eyed Lisa (sorry, Lisa!) with her crown - It's hard work being the Queen!












I remember Yama wanted to do something special for Lisa at Wonderfest and that's how the jacket came about. It was also suggested that a scratchbuilt crown would be appropriate and that's my handiwork on top of the Queen's head.

So, Lisa, do you still have the crown or has is been cannibalized for spare parts?

Good to have you back.

Jim/Arronax


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Mitchellmania said:


> Anyone heard from RHINO lately?


Greetings, O Queen. Interesting to be here for the return of royalty, considering how long I've been around (much longer than my post count would indicate -- I need to go retrieve my regular password and reclaim my original identity). In all that time, you've been a fondly-remembered legend around here, of whom I've heard much (all complimentary). 

As for Rhino, he popped up briefly last month. Here's the thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=103754

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

" if these clubhouse walls could only talk ".
wha..... i thought they were talkin' .... wo too many brownies this mornin' .
maybe it's just Hawg under the couch again .
hb


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

[Cap'n Hook Mode] So the Lost Boys have found themselves a mother, eh? MR. SMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Hoist the Mains'l![/Cap'n Hook Mode]
Welcome back Lisa!
Is it time for a songwriting contest yet?
AT
Who actually held the Jupiter 2 in his hands at Toy Fair in January 1997, long before it hit the streets...


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

Lisa - I kneel at thy feet that thou may dub me with thy flute-o-phone.

(p.s. thanks, hugs, kisses, love)


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Sad to say, Jim, that the Royal Headgear didn't make it through the move from PM. I only had about 15 minutes to pack up several years of stuff and the "help" they gave me packing obviously never went through sensitivity training. But it's OK. Actutally, Cult has a really spiffy pic somewhere taken shortly after the crowning. I think the pic above was taken at about the 72 hour, no sleep mark.

And lookey here...gruffy...Ron, sweetiepie! How are you? How are those 2 lovely kids of yours?? I miss our off BB talks. It's soooo good to see you again.

Rhino, missed you, Hon...would you mind reaching over on the workbench there and grab me a tissue will ya, please...this is all starting to get a bit overwhelming...

AT! Dude...what can I say? Missed you at the last warehouse event. Missed you at dinner. My Anthony sends you his best! Here's a smoochie for ya! :-x

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

not the best scan...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Welcome back, Lisa! (I didn't get to know you very well via the BB before you left but I was very impressed by what I was able to glean.)


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

TRULY a breath of fresh air having you back. If only EVERYTHING could go back to the way it was wenst you were last around!!

X X X
O O


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, my dear Jimmy, we just have to forge ahead and carry with us that which made the whole era great...caring friendships and fun. That's what's held you guys together; that's what makes the Clubhouse flourish and it's what makes Cult's BB so valuable. We may have had our spats in the past and some have done their time on the Monkey Bars, but there is a deep underlying respect for each other that has always stood the test of time and could take any punch thrown at it.

OK, here's where we all gather 'round a billowing American flag and hum America the Beautiful!!!

Love to you all!
Lisa

P.S. Thanks, Cult! Much better. In that other pic I look like a Before ad for a plastic surgeon. :tongue:


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

_*Welcome home, Lisa!*_ 

Ah, there's hope for the Lost Boyz yet! We've sure needed ya! This place was always yours, and we've never forgotten.

*(((((((((((you remember what these mean, BIG HUG!)))))))))))*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*15 minutes!?* Man, downsizing companies are insensitive as hell, ain't they? We had a guy here at ITT who was approaching his 40-year service mark when he was told, at lunch time, to be out of the building by quitting time.  That includes signing over classified government documents too.

My own supervisor, the very definition of "company man' - hadn't taken a day off in 30 years, worked every second of overtime asked of him, ate lunch at his desk, never took a sick day, etc. Two years before retirement, he was laid off and given 2 days to clear out.

It just ain't right.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

John P, you're right. It's not right.

These days all major corporations continue to take. Benefits are reduced, people are reduced, and all in the name of profits.

Look at our hobby. All the kits are being made out of China. Cheap labour = more profit for the company.

I'd like to go back to the days of personal challenges and death duals. This would stop those pesky higher ups from treating people like crap. What comes around, goes around. Stomp on people on your way up and there won't be any one to catch you when your falling.

My personal rant.

Welcome back Lisa.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ohhhh....Dreamer! Now, if ever there was a BB Sweetheart, it's Dreamer....or shouldn't I say that in front of a bunch of testosterone pumpin' doods? Anyway...who cares...Dreamer knows....

;-)


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

I hope you'll have time to stick around! Hawg was here just a few weeks ago, saw him pop in, and it's gotta be time for Barry Yoner Day soon!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

BATBOB said:


> Cheap labour = more profit for the company.


More like _*slave* _labour!  

It's now a ******-driven world economy.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

She Called me Her 'Dear'  

Nyah, Nyah!!


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Amazing ! 
Welcome back Lisa!
YOU were a big part of PL to me. 
Nice to see you back and in good spirits.


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

Wow I'm a hon. My beautiful wonderful boys are doin' that good. And I still have 'em every weekend and the driving exchange is working good after 5 years - who'da predicted it? Not me, no, no, not me, gloom and doom is my way..........and then the sun comes out!


----------



## Agar (Oct 5, 2000)

Ooh, you were close Lisa. It was the C-57D that I got to hold in my greasy little hands. Things just haven't been the same around here without you. I've posted more today than in the last year. I can't wait for the first food fight! Ahh, the good old days.

Agar (staring dreamily at the ceiling)


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Hoochiemama!!!*

(that's an exclamation, not a description)

*LISA!! You're back!!!* They said we'd never see a Guillotine repop either - but you're proof once again that miracles DO happen. Well this is the best birthday present (50 on the 17th) I've gotten yet. In fact...

This calls for a Dremel salute! Yessirree, I don't care what the Department of Homeland Security says, I'm gonna dust off the old Magnagouger - FLOOF!! - kaf-kaff (easier said than done). Now, while I'm cleaning 'er up, I'll just point out to the _dozens _of newbies who missed out - thanks to the machinations of the DHS - that we used to have a monthly Dremel salute to welcome the previous month's crop of new members into this here Polar Lights Clubhouse. We'd line them up, while the coffee and brownies were being passed out (and yamahog was nestling among the rats under the sofa, quivering with unreasoning fear). Then I'd take that year's model of the Dremel Magnagouger - this one being the 2004 model Jupiter III - and we'd have the salute.

Those were fun, weren't they? Except for the occasional mishap, like the establishment of a second doorway to the dungeon, or that time when the 'Gouger and I went airborne when you and Lori(?) were sunbathing on the roof of the Clubhouse (I still have a dent from that one), and the regrettable incident with the Paris Opera House reproduction chandelier...

But this is supposed to be a *happy *event. So let's look forward, get past the burn scars, and start our Dremel Salutes afresh! If you haven't been saluted yet, then c'mon up here with Lisa and let's get us up-to-date! Gosh, quite a crowd here - huh, O Queen?

Now I'll just fire up the Magangouger - safeties off, batteries to power...turbines to speed...kick the starter and - *BLAM! BaDAM!! RARARARAAAAAARRRRROOOOOWWEERRRRRRREEEEEEEEeeeeeeee*eeeeeeee

Beautiful! If only I could get my snowblower to start so easily! (I'd use the 'Gouger, exept if I'm not careful it tends to, uh, mar the surface of the sidewalk...). Anyway, now lets have the salute: *HOOWUFF!* Eck - still light as a feather...

Now where's that goop on your chair, O Queen? The wire brush attachment on the 'Gouger should make short work of - OOOH! Watch out with that plate of brownies - 

*SPAT! SPAT! SPAT! SPAT! SPAT! SPAT!* Yikes!! The brownies are flying everywhere! *THWAP!!* Like right in my eyes...this can't be good... gotta find the power bus before*TZZZZAAPP!! *GAAAAH - the 'Gouger finds it...*THWIP WHIP WIP wip* wip wip.

...gnkk...Well this is embarrassing, hanging here all wrapped up with the Magnagouger in the high-tension cable. At least the wire-brush attachment cut the power, so I'm only being fried against the hot tool instead of electrocuted. Oh, here comes Lisa with the chair...thanks, Hon, but I won't be able to get that goo off the leg just this moment, I'm kinda tied up, heh, heh.

So you can put the heavy wooden chair down now. As opposed to swingin it, I mean...  *KLONK!*


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

Wow!! What a wonderful surprise!
Welcome back Lisa!!!:hat: 

Cujo/Chris.

yip yip yaaahoooo!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Umm*

Where did my song lyrics and Lisa's response go???


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Um, a, Lisa, I'm new here, but has mark always had this "affliction" :freak: or is this something new since you left. That glue is sortof intoxicating. But in a nice way !!


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Oooohhhhh man.....

Here I step out for a little bit of fresh air and I see Mark hanging from the high tension wires with his.... Dremel??? Oh dear god, I had forgotten what it looked like.....!!  

What's all that brown stuff all over him and that machine of his.... (I see sparks... that can't be good...)

Do we still have the Fire Department on the speed dial?

What's that? No phone anymore?

Uh-oh.....
:roll:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

[Hawg kneels, eyes welling up]

My Queen....you've come home.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Some people just can't handle power tools!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yo Yama! Somebody said you worked at Duke? I visited the campus last year! My bro-in-law went there and he took us to show it off. Nice little chapel ya got there.

So what's with the giant park benches? :freak:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Tzit* Ouch. Ah, guys...could somebody lend me their Jaws of Life so I can get down from *ZAT * eek here? And wasn't that goop on the leg of Lisa's _folding _chair? So where'd the Lazyboy come from?

Great to have you back, O FuzzzZIT! ack Queen. :freak:


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Huh???? What??? Wait a minute....let me take these ear plugs out...thank goodness I still have my safety goggles and plugs. Man! Look at this will ya! Help me get Mark down from there....I can't quite.....reach him....Mark, quit twisting around, will ya! You're only going to cut off circulation if the cord gets any tighter! Where's the fire dept? I think we need them to bring their cherry picker for this one. Mark, thanks for the salute! I hope your insurance premiums are paid up. You know, due to corporate cut backs we couldn't keep the insurance up on the Clubhouse which is why we still have all the holes in the walls...ceiling, etc. Come to think of it, I'm pretty sure that when Jerry went on vacation he forgot to pay the phone bill before he left so...no phone...but I see my wonderfully creative son, Prince of Styrene II has bashed it into a Starship of some sort...what's this on the side?? The U.S.S. Baby Bell??? Pretty good, Andy! 

Well, that was quite a show, Mark! You've really taken the dremel salute to an all time high! (Pun intended!) Impressive. I've really missed these monthly gatherings. And lookey who's here with splattered browine all over his cute bald head...Yamahog! A loyal knight of the Queen's Round Table if there ever was one. Yama, I can't tell you how much I've missed your daily entries of life in Yama's World. Are you still at Duke? Ms. D still in your life?? Dish Dood!!!

What a mess....Just look at this place..... ah! it's nice to be home.

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I know everyone is glad to see you settling back in and it's like you never left.

Ah, I am prone to wax nostalgic about the good old days when the club house seemed to be a real place, when we knew what everyone at PL had for lunch, when there was laughter in every thread, when we really knew what was coming down the pike from PL and you made sure we were the first to know.

So, when _is_ the release date for the 1/350th refit?

 

Jim


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Mark , that salute brought tears to my eyes . would someone pass me a towel so i can get these brownie chunks wiped outta my eyes ? 
wow , Mark and a salute , Da Hawg and Lisa all postin' on the same page . feels like home for sure now .
hb


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*uh oh...*



Da Queen said:


> I'm pretty sure that when Jerry went on vacation he forgot to pay the phone bill before he left so...no phone...but I see my wonderfully creative son, Prince of Styrene II has bashed it into a Starship of some sort...what's this on the side?? The U.S.S. Baby Bell??? Pretty good, Andy!


ummm.... well... yea. <looks up> Sorry about that, Mark! <looks down & toes the dirt> Well, yea, but Jerry didn't _pay_ the phone bill! I mean, heck, the phone _is plastic_, right?! This is the Clubhouse Mk.2. Can't very well let good plastic go to waste, now can we? *spkttzz* <ducks from the sparks> Sorry, Mark!

But the USS Baby Bell is a beaut, isn't she?! :tongue:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> Um, a, Lisa, I'm new here, but has mark always had this "affliction" :freak: or is this something new since you left. That glue is sortof intoxicating. But in a nice way !!


Oh yeah.
The dremel salute used to be a monthly event.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

How many scars does Mark have?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Greetings, M'lady. I doth bring you news. To answer your first question, nay. The walls of Duke no longer hold any favor for me. As to the second, we are still attached, such as it is, in much the same way as we were. No more, no less. 
It so warms my heart to hear you speak the breath of life.

--Your Humble Servant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, well - whadidhesay?! :freak:


----------



## EVIL3 (Jun 22, 2003)

That Dremel salute is..uh..interesting?

Welcome back Queen.
While I never had the pleasure of knowing you before, my dad(Tay666) has told me stories and you sound like an awesome person.


----------



## EVIL3 (Jun 22, 2003)

Otto69 said:


> Where did my song lyrics and Lisa's response go???


That's in G-O-teen numbers so far


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

EVIL3 said:


> Welcome back Queen.
> While I never had the pleasure of knowing you before, my dad (Tay666) has told me stories and you sound like an awesome person.


Believe every word of it. 

And Mark hasn't killed anyone yet, so each salute has been considered successful by everyone but the lawyers.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I see Yama's been hanging in the classic section of the campus library!

Huzz


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

And he's doing a great job!! That was some elegant poetic waxing!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow! What's this?! We have a 'lil Tay in here??? A second generation posting??? Have I been gone long enough for a second generation to sprout up big enough to post??? OK...NOW I feel old!!! Real old. (bangs head on desk).

Yama, My Sweet...shoot an e to my backside, OK? [email protected] We need to catch up.

Dabbler...to say Mark's salutes are legendary would be an understatement. The Magna-Gouger is a hellish thing in the wrong hands but with Mark, it's a thing of beauty. Consider it an honor to be present when a salute is given, my new friend. You are among a chosen few.

Speaking of Mark (aka McGee)...what have you been up to? Are you still in Ohio??

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Hi, Lisa!!

I'm reporting for duty. 

I have awaited your return my Queen. 

I'm sure there's still enough of the former Knights of the PL Oval Table to assemble, once again, in your honor.

What Royal stuff do-ith you need done-ith first? 

OAB (The Northern Knight)


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Knights of the Oval Table....pretty damn funny, OAB!! That's good. I like that. 

How have you been????

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Mark...you know, I think that was one of your more sedate salutes. Nothing like the time you set yourself on fire (and most of the clubhouse as well) when the cord shorted in the lacquer thinner.

Knights? Hmm, since I wasn't here during the Queens previous reign, I don't qualify...but maybe I can be a squire, or a page.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Well...other that waiting for the film industry here in Toronto, Canada, to pull out of a tail spin that started with 9/11 and then on through to the nose dive that last summers SARS scare has put it in...I've been riding with CultTVman fighting various dragons as we make plans to take over the world.

OAB (Freelancer/Northern Knight)


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

beck said:


> Mark , that salute brought tears to my eyes...


 You and me both, pal. Wouldn't have any burn ointment on ya, by any chance - ?




beck said:


> ...





beck said:


> Mark and a salute , Da Hawg and Lisa all postin' on the same page... feels like home for sure now.


 That it surely does!




Da Queen said:


> ...Speaking of Mark (aka McGee)...what have you been up to? Are you still in Ohio??


 Still here and doing pretty much the usual, O Queen: I did some time serving as the president of our local IPMS chapter, contributed to _Modeler's Resource _and the IPMS _Modelers Journal, _and have even gotten a couple kits built, all while juggling workbench time with the demands of the real (HAH!) world. Sure, I'll take a hug...*CRUNCH!*
Gaak - nice to see you've maintained your upper body strength so well. Wish I had...




dreamer said:


> ...And Mark hasn't killed anyone yet, so each salute has been considered successful by everyone but the lawyers.


 I think *particularly *the lawyers would be more - *sssssPOP!* yowch - accurate.


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Here, Mark... here's the "Static B-Gone" wand. It'll get rid of that residual, um, charge you seem to be carrying.


ZZAAPPPP!!!!!

Uh.... ouch? That was certainly lively. Feel any better?

Have a brownie?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> How many scars does Mark have?


Wouldn't it be easier to mention how many cubic centimeters of skin Mark has that are *un*scared??


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Me after the celebration party of the return of THE QUEEN! :hat:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Barry Yoner said:


> Here, Mark... here's the "Static B-Gone" wand. It'll get rid of that residual, um, charge you seem to be carrying. ZZAAPPPP!!!!!
> 
> Uh.... ouch? That was certainly lively. Feel any better? Have a brownie?



Yes, I have a brownie - the hitherto unmarked patch of skin with which that "Static B-Gone" came in contact. Can't complain, I guess - the thing worked.




Prince of Styrene II said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to mention how many cubic centimeters of skin Mark has that are *un*scared??


Hey! I resemble that remark - ah, who am I kidding? *PZAT!* Yikes!

- And to think they named a holiday after the guy!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> Wow! What's this?! We have a 'lil Tay in here??? A second generation posting??? Have I been gone long enough for a second generation to sprout up big enough to post??? OK...NOW I feel old!!! Real old. (bangs head on desk).


Actually she is already a WF veteran.
This year will be her 4th. She already has 2 certificates of merit for contest entries.
And she spent the last 2 years hanging with her old man making the rounds at night and hanging out with all the other crazies 
Here's a pic of the 2 of us from last year showing how much we missed Dice.
http://tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2004/footb8.jpg

And here she is again in the group photo from last year (lower right corner)
http://tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2004/group.htm

You think you feel old?
Next year she will be old enough to do some of the driving to WF


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Is it here yet??
Is it here yet??
Is it here yet??
Is it here yet??
Is it here yet??
Is it here yet??
Is it here y...

!!!!  

Welcome back, Lisa. You were indeed sorely missed!! :wave:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Tay , ya got a lot ta be proud of bro ! think you feel old ,my YOUNGEST graduates from high school this may .and my first 2 have made me into a 2X granddaddy . 
McGee , here's the burn cream man ! 
hb


----------



## 13x5x2 Nostalgian (Jan 24, 1999)

BUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
Hi Lisa-Art & Wanda


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Wow.....just...wow. It's like the last few years never existed. I have really enjoyed reading these threads from the past couple days. It's been so long I had almost convinced myself that Lisa and Yama (and the rest of you old timers) were just a dream. It almost feels like home again.

BTW, I still have the Gee-O-Teen kit (no e-bay







for me!)

Pardon the hamster.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Welcome Back Lisa! something told me I should check in here. Must be psychotic phenomenon...er ...uhhh..psychic..otto


----------



## scifiguy (Oct 19, 1999)

Welcome back Lisa


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

beck said:


> ...my first 2 have made me into a 2X granddaddy .
> McGee , here's the burn cream man !
> hb


Thanks, Gramps! Ooh, that feels better. And hey - it don' go too bad with the brownies, either!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

no prob McGee . hey is that two by four i just saw ?? good ta see ter still hangin' around .
hb


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

beck said:


> no prob McGee . hey is that two by four i just saw ?? good ta see ter still hangin' around .
> hb


That was no 2 X 4, beck, just a section of broken chair leg. I'd show you the rest but the Mishawaka EMTs (after making a few callous remarks at my expense) extracted the piece from my scalp. They seem happy to have our Queen of Styrene back, too.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmm... maybe I can add a little Addams Family touch to the place.... I just ordered a boatload of carnivorous plants....


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

the Venus de Milo fly trap . watch out ! that sucker'll bite yer arms off .
hb


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Welcome back, Queenie! I knew a bunch of suits couldn't keep you from your throne!

And a toast to the fair Sir Dave of Metzner for returning the Queen to her kingdom!

Sure hasn't been the same without you, Lisa.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Can it be?!!! Is that my crazier than sh_t Italian Cajun buddy??? How are you XR????
Where's my spicey Cajun hug???

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Hey, now I have the paperwork to prove I'm nuts--N-V-T-S!:freak: Daft as a brush, in the words of the immortal Guide! Still here, just doing a lot of lurking, because this place lacked a certain warmth that has just returned!

_*BIG HUGS*_ to ya, Queenie! Sure wish I was going to make Wonderfest this year, now more than ever! Our Monarch has returned! You sure have been missed by all of us. Especially crazier than $#!+ *******-*****! :tongue:

'Scuse me, Rat, couldja pass the Kleenex? Thanks...

Any more of those brownies left? I sure could use a pick-me-up.:jest:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

eat those brownies and we'll be pickin' you up ;-)
hb


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Just threw a fresh batch in just for you, XR...only in your honor, I've added a second secret ingredient...hot sauce! Compliments the chocolate and the other "secret" ingredient quite well, I think. Here...grab one....let me know what you think.

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Markdwilso (Jun 14, 1999)

The Queen Has returned!

Gee, I hope I did this right...


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

*It's great to have you back here Lisa.*

Glad to see you are still around and doing well.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

All right, Lisa! It's so cool that you're back!


To be honest, I haven't been around these parts much myself lately. But now that you're back things feel somehow familiar again!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

It's great to see you, Afilmdude!!! How have you been????

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Yo, Lisa! What's up, how you been, and all that stuff? Heard you were coming to this year's WF, and, dangit, wouldn't you know it? I can't make it this year. Other obligations. But, there's always next year. Glad to see you back. How's Anthony?

Hooty


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> It's great to see you, Afilmdude!!! How have you been????
> 
> Hugs!
> Lisa


Working too much, building too little.

I apologize for all the scattered beer cans and twinkie wrappers. The place has been needing a woman's touch for quite a while.


----------



## Monster-maniac (May 6, 2000)

Man I disappear for a few years and look what I find. Just on a lark I decided to look in and to my surprise what do I find? - the Queen has returned and I see Yama has put in an appearance as well. I thought I smelled the aroma of brownies wafting from over here. I may have to make this a regular stop again on my surfing jouneys. 

Glad your back it hasn't been the same while you were gone

Monster-maniac


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Bruce! Hooty!! Monster!!! Oh my gosh!!!!This is fabulous! How are you?? It's especially good to hear from you Bruce. And Hooty...Anthony is right here behind me. He sends his best and says to tell you he really liked hangin' with ya at WF that one year. 
Come here, MM and have an extra brownie...

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Mmm, brownies...<CHOMP!> Mmmm, good...<CHOMP!> Got a little kick to them, Lisa. 

WHEW! They're SPICY! What is that? Jalapeno Jelly? 

[Rummages on table, finds bottle of secret ingredient number two.] 

HABANERO JELLY!?!?!? YOOOOOOOWWWWW!!!

Milk, somebody quick! I'm dying here!

Note to self--gotta tell the Queen that I may be the only Cajun-**** that doesn't really get into spicy foods! Spicy crawfish or shrimp are another thing entirely!


----------

